# Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?



## FreezerX (18. Juni 2014)

*Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Hallo, der Thread-Titel sagt schon alles. Welche Computer-Hardware oder -Peripherie würdet ihr (wieder) gebraucht kaufen und welche auf keinen Fall? 
Ich mache den Anfang:

Gebraucht würde ich kaufen:
- Prozessoren, weil man die eigentlich nicht wirklich schädigen kann. Entweder sie gehen für lange Zeit oder sind schon kaputt.
- RAM, das selbe wie oben, abhängig vom Preis

Und auf keinen Fall:
- Netzteile, sind mir viel zu sensibel und wichtig, ich will kein vergewaltigtes Netzteil
- Festplatten, dürfte selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## Gripschi (18. Juni 2014)

Ich wurd CPU RAM und Grafik gebraucht erwerben.

Den Rest meinen Bedürfnissen nach Neu.

Grund ist bei solchen Dingen möchte ich nur neu nutzen.


----------



## XyZaaH (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Maus und Tastatur, denn wer weiß welche Flüssigkeiten auf diesen Eingabegeräten landen könnten (Ich will kein Risiko eingehen) xD


----------



## FreezerX (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Maus und Tastatur, denn wer weiß welche Flüssigkeiten auf diesen Eingabegeräten landen könnten (Ich will kein Risiko eingehen) xD


 
Bei Nerds wären aber auch Grafikkarte und Co nicht sicher .


----------



## XyZaaH (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Naja, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen O.o  dass die dann noch laufen würden


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Alles, was regelmässig angefasst wird, muss zwingend neu sein. 
Ich will nicht erst einmal alles komplett auseinanderbauen und komplett reinigen/desinfizieren müssen, weil ich nicht weiss, ob die klebrige Stelle nun Bier, Cola oder Samenflüssigkeit (WTF, das Forum zensiert Sp3rma?!) ist. 


Prinzipiell kaufe ich Gebrauchtes aber nur, wenn ich den Verkäufer persönlich kenne (und ihm ein defektes Teil bei Gelegenheit rektal retournieren kann) - Computerhardware ist recht sensibel und ich will keine OC-vergewaltigte Hardware haben. Dann lieber 20€ mehr für Neuware zahlen.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Gebraucht ist immer so eine Sache! Du weißt nie, was der Vorbesitzer damit angestellt hat. Deswegen würde ich gerade bei preisintensiveren Teilen immer zur Neuware greifen...

Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Grafikkarte und Ram, und Kleinteile wie Lüfter ect.

Cpu und Mainboard nicht, zu emlfindlich beim Transport.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich gerade bei preisintensiveren Teilen immer zur Neuware greifen...



Nur ironischerweise lohnt es sich dabei am meisten. 



Goyoma schrieb:


> Cpu und Mainboard nicht, zu emlfindlich beim Transport.


 
Bei den CPUs ohne Pins dürfte eigentlich nix fehlen können, oder?


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Naja der Transport ist weniger das Problem (solange man RAM-Riegel nicht gerade in einem Briefumschlag verschicken will...). Die Teile halten mechanisch mehr aus als mancher denkt. Das Problem ist eher, dass du den Zustand nicht kontrollieren kannst.

Wenn ich eine neue CPU kaufe, kann ich mir sicher sein, dass sie höchstens testweise kurz gelaufen ist. Auf Ebay garantiert mir keiner, dass der Vorbesitzer das Ding nicht mit 1.6V @85°C unter Wasser vergewaltigt hat. Stichwort Elektromigration.


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Was ist denn diese Elektromigration? Habe das bei AMD Cpus oft gehört.


----------



## der_knoben (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Let me google that for you


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Let me google that for you



Ohh ist das genial ;D

Diese Animation, herrlich!

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Elektromigration



Sehr sehr sehr sehr stark vereinfacht:

El. Strom besteht aus (negativ geladenen) Elektronen, welche von der Anode (Minuspol) zur Kathode (Pluspol) wandern. Diese Elektronen haben eine Masse. 

Die Stromstärke in CPUs ist extrem hoch (jenseits von 60 Ampere).
Ein Ampere bedeutet hierbei einen Fluss von 1 Coulomb pro Sekunde durch den Leiterquerschnitt und damit etwa 6.24*10^18 Elektronen pro Sekunde, die durch den Leiter fliessen. Das heisst: Es fliessen enorm viele Elektronen durch deine CPU.


Weil die Leiter einen elektrischen Widerstand haben (die Anordnung und Bewegung der Kupferatome in den Leitern führen zu "Kollisionen" der Elektronen mit deren Valenzelektronen und damit werden die Kupferatome ionisiert), entsteht quasi ein "Druck" in Richtung des Elektronenflusses auf die Kupferatome und wenn dieser stark genug wird, kann der Stromfluss die Kupferatome "mitreissen".


Das kann soweit gehen, dass ein Leiter unterbrochen wird. Damit wird dann die CPU unbrauchbar.
Hohe Stromdichte und hohe Temperaturen fördern diesen Prozess. Für eine CPU ist die Temperatur schlimmer als die Spannung, weil Silizium ein Halbleiter ist (und damit der elektrische Widerstand geringer wird, je wärmer das Silizium wird und geringerer Widerstand = stärkerer Stromfluss)


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank Teutonnen! 

Okay, dass ist natürlich alles andere als toll. Das heißt lieber kein übertakten bzw hohe Temperaruren?

Stimmt es, dass das bei AMD etwas rasanter ist?

Edit, habe gerade gesehen das du was dazugeschrieben hast. Also lieber auf Temps achten, ja?


----------



## Stueppi (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Let me google that for you is für Besserwisser die selbst keinen plan haben und sich nur wichtig machen wollen. Dieser "Witz" ist mittlerweile mindestens genauso ausgelutscht wie "over 9000".

btt: Ich würde keine Netzteile gebraucht kaufen und Grafikkarten weiß ich nicht, man hat keine Garantie wegen Spulenfiepen. Monitore keine alten die länger ungenutzt "lagerten". Da hatte ich schonmal einen der n Schaden hatte und Streifen zeigte. Ansonsten auch alles was empfindlich ist und dazu keine OVP mehr hat.


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

Warum ist eine Originalverpackung wichtig für dich?


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Teutonnen!


Gern. Wie gesagt, das ist extremst vereinfacht. Falls es dich interssiert, frag mal der8auer, der kennt sich da echt aus.





Goyoma schrieb:


> Okay, dass ist natürlich alles andere als toll. Das heißt lieber kein übertakten bzw hohe Temperaruren?


Es ist halt ein Spiel mit der Warscheinlichkeit. JEDER Leiter, der einen Widerstand hat, leider unter EM. Das Problem bei den CPUs ist halt, dass die Leiter extrem dünn sind und die CPU nicht mehrfach redundant aufgebaut ist - damit reicht schon wenig EM für einen Totalausfall.

Die CPUs sind in der Regel für ~10 Jahre Betrieb ausgelegt. OC ist ein Glücksspiel - du belastest die CPU stärker und hoffst, dass die Leiter lange genug halten, bis du die CPU wieder auswechselst. Es kann sein, dass deine CPU trotz starkem OC 10 Jahre hält - es kann aber auch sein, dass sie sich nach 5 Monaten verabschiedet. 

Solange du nicht übertreibst, sollte (!) die CPU lange genug überleben, um bis zur nächsten Aufrüstung durchzuhalten. Wenigstens war das bis jetzt der Fall.




Goyoma schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass das bei AMD etwas rasanter ist?


 





Goyoma schrieb:


> Warum ist eine Originalverpackung wichtig für dich?


 
Weil es diese für eine Reklamation in der Regel benötigt.


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juni 2014)

So viele Zwischenantworten, danke! 

Gut, dann weiß ich bescheid. Das mit AMD hatte ich mal gehört, irgendwo aufgeschnappt eben.

Oc betreibe ich recht gerne, mein Fx 6350 (jaja, ich weiß ) macht da ganz gern' mit, meckert auch nicht rum bis jetzt.

War erstmal genug Offtopic für heute


----------



## Stueppi (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Warum ist eine Originalverpackung wichtig für dich?



Einmal für Reklamation, aber auch weil, bei Grafikkarten z.B., polstert die Packung die Grafikkarte und macht einen Versand sicherer. Vorausgesetzt das Styropor ist noch in der Packung.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

+ Sachen aus RMA
+ Sachen, die jünger als 1 Jahr sind
+ Kühler, die nutzen sich (bis auf den Lüfter) ja nicht ab

- Netzteil, weil das Ding ohnehin eine Zeitbombe ist
- Maus / Tasta, die will ich selbst abgrabbeln, gebraucht sind die meistens eh mehr oder minder hinüber
- Gehäuse, zusammen mit dem teuren Versand gibt es da kaum noch Ersparnis
- alte Notebooks, die altern viel schneller als Stand-PCs

Großes Potential sehe ich beim Grafikkarten und CPUs, da diese doppelt dem Preisverfall ausgesetzt sind. Durch den "Gebrauchtfaktor" und das beinahe jährliche Erscheinen neuer Generationen.


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Für ne alte Klitsche aus z.B. 1366er Teilen eine recht geflegte Komponente gegen Barzahlung und Abholung,  mit Funktionstest.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Ich selber würde auf gar keinen Fall gebraucht kaufen

 - SSDs
 - Festplatten
 - Gehäuse, falls es das auch noch neu gibt

 Würde ich bedingt gebraucht kaufen
 - Mainboards
 - Grafikkarten
 - Netzteile

 Würde ich schon gebraucht kaufen 
 - Prozessoren, gehen eigentlich so gut wie nie kaputt wenn man sie nicht stark und ohne Ahnung übertaktet
 - Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Prinzipiell kaufe ich Gebrauchtes aber nur, wenn ich den Verkäufer persönlich kenne (und ihm ein defektes Teil bei Gelegenheit rektal retournieren kann) - Computerhardware ist recht sensibel und ich will keine OC-vergewaltigte Hardware haben. Dann lieber 20€ mehr für Neuware zahlen.


 
Genau so handhabe ich das auch und gebe "alte" Hardware auch nur direkt an Freunde, Bekannte oder Familie ab. So wissen alle Beteiligten, was die Teile schon "erlebt" haben.


----------



## BertB (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

auch nur über persönliche beziehungen


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

*Nicht* gebraucht:

Ram
Festplatten und andere Laufwerke
Gehäuse
Lüfter
Monitore
Tray CPU`s
Mäuse und Tastaturen /Mauspads/Joystickt/Trackball
Netzteil

(Hygiene/ ggf. schlecht behandelt/ zu empfindlich/ zu folgenreich)

Gebraucht *ja*:
CPU / Graka (u.U.) /  Mainboards (u.U) / CPU-Kühler/ Soundkarten /
(kalkulierbares Risiko)


----------



## ebastler (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Ich habe schon mein MoBo und meinen RAM, sowie mein Handy, gebraucht von Ebay.

Das Handy kam in 1A Zustand an, wie neu aus der Fabrik (hat der Vorbesitzer auch nur 1-2 Wochen benutzt), war ein super Deal.

Beim RAM ist beim Transport eine Hälfte des Heatspreaders eines Riegels abgefallen, was mir recht egal ist, da alle Riegek super gehen. Kleb ich mal wieder an, wenn ich dran denke.

Das Board hingegen kam leicht verbogen, mit kleineren Kratzspuren in den Schriftzügen und Kleberesten auf der Unterseite an. Keine Ahnung, was der vettrottelte Vorbesitzer damit gemacht hat ("Nur einmal kurz für einen Tag zum Testen ausgepackt"), aber was solls. Angepisste Bewertung, das Board rennt 1A. Unverwüstlich, diese Asus TUF 

Meine GPU kam von einem Freund, auch gebraucht. Unter Freunden würde ich alles bedenkenlos kaufen, im Netz bin ich seit dem MoBo viel vorsichtiger geworden...


----------



## dekay55 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*



			
				Cinnayum;6537038 - alte Notebooks schrieb:
			
		

> Das würd ich so nicht sagen, eigentlich sind Desktop Teile schneller veraltet als ein Notebook, da kommt wenigst nicht alle 2-3 monate ne neue Grafikkarte oder ne neuauflage von ner CPU usw.
> 
> Grad ich kaufe sehr gerne gebrauchte und defekte Laptop´s damit kann ich gewerblich am meisten Gewinn machen durch Reparatur und weiterverkauf. Bei Desktop PC teilen hab ich bei weiten nicht so ne gewinnspanne und rentiert sich im grunde auch nicht, darum nehm ich nur alte PC Teile in Zahlung, kauf aber nicht gezielt auser ich hab mal wieder nen Kunden der explizit ein bestimmtes Teil haben will was ich nicht im Lager hab.
> 
> Privat hab ich zuletzt gebraucht ne Festplatte als Datengrab gekauft.


----------



## -Atlanter- (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Nicht gebraucht, außer ich weis sicher, dass die noch neuwertig sind:

Festplatte
Netzteil
SSD

Gebraucht:
Kühler
Lüfter
CPU
Grafikkarte

Bisher habe allerdings noch mit gebrauchter PC-Hardware gehandelt


----------



## crae (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Also ich hab schon mein S2, meine 7970 und meine fritzbox 7270v3 gebraucht gekauft...besonders bei letzerer hab ich ordentlich gespart und läuft alles einwandfrei. Es sind auch keine "Flecken" auffindbar....ach genau ne Deathadder auch noch, war auch ein Schnäppchen und super gepflegt. Also wenn man hier im Forum kauft, denke ich kann man davon ausgehen (wenn die Leute seriös sind, also viele gute Bewertungen haben) dass das Zeug sauber ist und das war auch immer der Fall. ebay wäre ich vorsichtiger, da sollten 99,8% schon die Untergrenze sein.

mfg, crae


----------



## Euda (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

RAM bei seriösen Anbietern, Billighardware, Retro-Notebooks & Retro-Komponenten, CPUs, Mainboards & GPUs jedoch nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen.. Teure Grakas wohl eher gar nicht, hab damit sogar hier auf dem MP schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## T-Drive (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Gar keine mehr. Schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Entweder neu oder nix.


----------



## WLP-Esser (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Gebraucht würde ich nur billige Hardware unter 50€ kaufen und das wäre:CPU(Da eigentlich unzerstörbar),RAM,MoBo und Grakas.

Mäuse&Tastaturen sowie HDD's und alles was über 50€ liegt würde ich nur neu kaufen.


----------



## bschicht86 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Wenns um meinen Gamer-PC geht, alles Neu, bzw nur als Ersatzteil gebraucht, wenns nicht mehr produziert wird.

Neu aufjedenfall Festplatten und optische Laufwerke.


----------



## drebbin (1. Juli 2014)

Habe meine acx III gebraucht gekauft - optisch ohne Spuren und das Ergebnis steht ja in der Signatur
Tastatur habe ich hier im forum gekauft, optisch perfekt und funktioniert.

Gute Erfahrungen also, aber ich würde nur Hardware aus einem spezialisierten forum wie zB hier kaufen.
Maus und Festplatten werde ich aber nie gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Ich würde fast alles aus 2. Hand kaufen wenn der Preis stimmt und ich die Gewissheit habe das die Teile sorgsam behandelt wurden. Ich habe ja eh massig mit Hardware aus 2. Hand zu tun von daher habe ich kaum Gewissensbisse.


----------



## XT1024 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Gebraucht? Nix.
Entweder lohnt sich der Preisunterschied nicht besonders oder die Verkaufsgründe eines brandneuen i7 oder einer >300 € Graka sind IMO nicht selten... merkwürdig.
_Ich spiele nicht mehr so viel_ oder _ich hab's mir anders überlegt_... Und dann verkauft man solches Zeug nach 3 Wochen wieder? 

Und wenn der Preis dann gut ist, dann ist das Zeug so alt, dass ich es auch nicht mehr brauche.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> und ich die Gewissheit habe das die Teile sorgsam behandelt wurden.


 Wer verrät denn gegenteilige Torturen? Wenn ich den Besitzer kenne, dann würde ich auch darüber nachdenken.


----------



## egert217 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Ich kaufe eig so ziemlich alles außer Netzteilen gebraucht, vor allem für 2t/3t PC oder diverse Projekte, die ich just for fun mache.

Tastaturen und Mäuse sind da so ne sache, die werden immer außeinandergenommen generalgereinigt (Keycaps in nen Stoffbeutel und ab in die Waschmaschiene), aber eig. hab ich dann keinerlei Bedenken vonwegen Keime und Co.

Ich mein wenn man sich so auf eBay umschaut findet man schon manchmal ne menge echte "Schnäppchen", da lohnt sich sogar die Arbeit die Tastatur 2 Stunden lang zu putzen, wenn sie nachher wie neu ausschaut.


----------



## Captn (21. Juli 2014)

Netzteile und Festplatten/SSD's sind da schon ne Sache für sich. Da guck ich lieber genauer hin. Der Rest (GPU, CPU, MB,...) ist für mich eigentlich eher unproblematisch. Wenn's funktioniert, dann is gut, zumal es eh gebraucht ist, wenn ich es verbaut habe.


----------



## Dee7734 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*

Nur Retro Sachen:

In letzer Zeit Teile für den Retro PC und den Neo Geo AES.

Ansonsten alles neu


----------



## Teutonnen (19. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Hardware würdet ihr gebraucht kaufen und welche nicht & warum?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Wer verrät denn gegenteilige Torturen? *Wenn ich den Besitzer kenne*, dann würde ich auch darüber nachdenken.



 Gibt eigentlich nichts Anderes. 


Bei mir ist es so: Entweder im näheren Umfeld (und ich kann das Zeug vorher durchtesten) oder neu.


----------

